# Transferring Files From one Computer to Another



## hodgepodge (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi. I am trying to tranfer files off my laptop and onto my desktop and I was what the best way to do this is without networking. I know I could buy an external hard drive and use that to transfer but I was wondering if there is an easier or cheaper way to do it. I am transfering a large amount of stuff too, so something like a USB Key wouldn't do the trick. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you've rejected networking and a USB hard disk. The only thing left is to remove the drive from the laptop and connect it to the desktop using a 2.5" to 3.5" IDE adapter.


----------



## hodgepodge (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't reject them, I was just curious if there was a way to do it of which I was not aware, I decided to go with the external Hard-drive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I'd have networked them, but the external hard disk will be a very handy thing to have for backup anyway. :smile:


----------



## hodgepodge (Jun 26, 2006)

i am no good with networks and i am going to format the desktop, take the stuff off the laptop and put it on the desktop, and then format the laptop and put some stuff back. so the external will be really useful. and its a nice back up solution as you said. thanks again for the help.


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

I know it's kinda late but you could have bough a USB Key with a really large memory like 2GB if size was the problem. (unless money is an issue)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A large USB FLASH drive is as expensive as a 80-120gig USB hard disk. Obviously, except for it's pocket size, the USB hard drive is much handier to have around, and has more uses.


----------

